# Riddle me this Batman.....



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

How do you bass fish at night barring top water tactics and boats? What tactics do you feel best using, and how much light do you allow yourself to use? 

I went bass fishing in the middle of the night not too long ago and knew quickly it's a whole different ball game! LOL!

Thanks!

A


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

If I'm not going with topwater, I like using light weight-weightless Texas rigged plastics. Slow fall rate, rig em weedless to drag it through the vegetation and just fish it slow. Most hits come on the drop so a sensitive line/rod combination helps with feeling the softer strikes. I don't use my headlamp unless it's for takin a fish off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> If I'm not going with topwater, I like using light weight-weightless Texas rigged plastics. Slow fall rate, rig em weedless to drag it through the vegetation and just fish it slow. Most hits come on the drop so a sensitive line/rod combination helps with feeling the softer strikes. I don't use my headlamp unless it's for takin a fish off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


That may be the problem I had then. My gear may not have been light enough. I was getting beat up just could not get a hook set, then I started doubting myself and setting the hook on everything.....mostly cause hook sets are free.

Got a few but I say all were luck cause I had no real confidence in what I was doing. I was throwing wacky rigged senko, and a couple other plastics too.

Thanks though!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I mainly fish at night with a 10"Zoom Ole Monster worm,a black/blue jig or a single blade thumper type black spinnerbait.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Black spinnerbait...............


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I use a black and blue jig. Or a 10" power worm mostly. I like "contact" baits when I can't see whats happening. I use a little heavier weights than I normally would during the day so I can maintain "feel".


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Black single spin big Colorado blade spinner bait and a 8-10" black texas rigged worm and like Bad Bub I go heavier weights and equipment at night


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Makes sense to use heavier tacke, if you can't see with your eyes then you have to feel your way around. I like the idea of a black spinner bait as well. I have one with a big thumper blade on it, but I always assumed they rode too high in the water column? Then again that may be a good thing as well. Thanks for the ideas fellas!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Mr. A said:


> Makes sense to use heavier tacke, if you can't see with your eyes then you have to feel your way around. I like the idea of a black spinner bait as well. I have one with a big thumper blade on it, but I always assumed they rode too high in the water column? Then again that may be a good thing as well. Thanks for the ideas fellas!


Go with a short arm spinnerbait. Drops quicker and stays deeper. Tailor made for slow rolling.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Black is the the best rule to stick to. I like the all black single blade spinnerbait, but as others have said big worm, top water, jig all work. I don't like top water at night, it scares the crap out of me to hear but not see the explosion! Lol.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I think most of the tactics are about the same weather day or night but I would have to agree with Nightcrawler about the slow finesse approach for me. I use a flyrod and my approach is usually going to depend on a strike when the pattern hits the water or soon after. At night fish use their latteral lines to detect motion less on sight but I think sight is needed often for the final strike so as crawler said slow sinking to keep the pattern in their zone until they get their target.
Vibrating lures like blades are equally effective but the idea is keeping them in the strike zone as well or have open water that the bass can track them if using baits that must be worked faster to keep them from getting hung up.

Jig and pig baits in black are some people favorite for nightime and I use a fly version and the idea is making multiple shorter casts to holes or areas of cover that may hold a bass working each area thoroughly then move ahead. I like walking rip rap or bank drop off areas make a few short casts parallel to the bank then move ahead a few feet and repeat. A good percentage of bass I get is the bass giving their position away from their movement so I use no light except when I need it so I can see any movement with the available light on the water as well as sound just getting tuned in.


----------

